# Budget 3-way components.... is there such a thing?



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

I have been giving some thought to ditching my rear stage and just doing a 3 way comp set up front. I was curious if there might be some decent ones in the 400 dollar range. Also, this might be a stupid question, but are 3 way comps designed to run off of a 2 channel amp? Any input would be quite welcome. I also could build my own 3 way comp set from different speakers if that would work. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

There are 3-way sets that come with passive x-overs that would fit your budget. CDT comes to mind. Look around and I'm sure you can find at least a few other sets in that price range.

Of course, building your own is what we're all about here at diyma, but then going active is virtually a foregone conclusion, and that would be difficult to achieve w/ $400.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Does going active mean driving the six speakers with 6 channels and then using something like an audiocontrol?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Basically.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

gotcha. I appreciate the info!
I will look into those CDT 3 ways. I am probably not as discerning a listener as most on here, so I am pretty sure I would be happy with a decent passive system. Have you by chance heard that CDT set?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

doesnt get more budget then this

PAIR O2 OXYGEN AIR2.63 3 WAY 6.5" COMPONENT SPEAKERS - eBay (item 300331602331 end time Aug-18-09 10:25:12 PDT)


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Check the classifieds section


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

IMO,

If someone is planning a system from the ground up, there is no reason why with some research they can't come up with a cheap active 3-way setup. Just do one of those Eclipse head units with 4-way active capability and buy yourself a couple of cheep high powered 4-channel amps. It's amazing just how much power you can get now for the dollar these days. And with parts express and this site having tested multiple drivers you can put together a nice setup for well under $1000 and maybe even fit some acoustic damping materials in the budget. 

I wonder if it's possible to put together a $1,000 competition car. The budget SQ challenge.


----------



## kelrog (Apr 11, 2009)

PAIR OF BRAND NEW O2 OXYGEN AUDIO 6 1/2" 320 WATT 3 WAY COMPONENT CAR STEREO SPEAKERS
**GUARANTEED AMAZING SOUND QUALITY** hehe


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Well if the SQ is garanteed there is no way to loose.
They also have a set with an 8inch midbase for like 20$ more. Thing is those retailed for a lot. Seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get some DLS 3-way off Ebay for that price

NEW 2009 DLS UP36 3-Way 6.5' Component System - eBay (item 180386121317 end time Jul-30-09 15:57:19 PDT)


DLS Performance C 36 Car Speaker System 6.5" 90W 3-Way - eBay (item 390061629709 end time Jul-24-09 13:46:25 PDT)

UP being the better of the 2, I ran that UP set for alittle while and it was a nice set, midbass isnt the best but midrange and tweet is great, match it up to a sub and you have a nice sounding system, better than CDT IMO


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a 3way set of Planet Audio comps for sale.

6.5mids, 2" domes, 1" tweets. They aren't super awesome or anything though.


----------



## Etac (Aug 26, 2008)

only go 3 way if you really wanan take time in setting up your system imo. its alot more complicated than a 2 way and has to potential to sound worse...but if you do wanna go that route.

DIY off partsexpress and madisound. i'm sure you can find something very nice for alot cheaper than 400.. but it will take some time/effort/tuning im sure.

and i personally highly recommend peerless/vifa for their price. Sea's are good also.

Always remember: install > speaker (within reason)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Etac said:


> only go 3 way if you really wanan take time in setting up your system imo. its alot more complicated than a 2 way and has to potential to sound worse...but if you do wanna go that route.
> 
> DIY off partsexpress and madisound. i'm sure you can find something very nice for alot cheaper than 400.. but it will take some time/effort/tuning im sure.
> 
> ...


It isnt implied he is going active


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Not priced lately but the dayton rs always seemed like a reasonable deal, and there are some others in that range I've read successful reports on here like some seas/etc. How about the $50 walmart ribbons, lol.


----------



## Etac (Aug 26, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> It isnt implied he is going active


well if you're not going active i wouldnt suggest 3 way (at least go active on midbass)

but that doesnt mean it still cant be done. there are passive 3 way systems


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

A good friend of mine uses the Hertz High Energy 3-way passive set (HSK163 I believe?). It sounds pretty good for an out of the box passive setup and I believe they can be had for under $400.


----------



## tbomb (Nov 28, 2007)

I second the DLS recommendation. Have heard the "classic" set and was pretty impressed with this "entry level" system.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Torquem said:


> I am probably not as discerning a listener as most on here, so I am pretty sure I would be happy with a decent passive system.


Then why do you feel the need to go 3 way?


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If I wanted to put effort into a system and was not interested in perfect sound, I would find an easy passive top end like a 2 way comp set, point source coax, or any coax you like. Then I'd go after midbass in a big way. In my experience you might end up with a fine sounding top end anyway.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

I just ordered a 3 way set in your price range, about $375 shipped from the UK.

Hertz ESK 163L


----------

